# Jon Shafer, where are you?



## wlee6065 (Nov 29, 2003)

Where is Jon Shafer these days? Is he still working at Cutter? I have been off the BMW message boards for over year...Walt


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Jon is no longer under the employ of Cutter as he resigned to complete his post-graduate studies and begin a career change.

He frequents the boards though, and still maintains an administrator position here. :thumbup:


----------



## wlee6065 (Nov 29, 2003)

Well good for Jon!!!! What dealer is this board recommending? Is Cutter still a good dealership for new purchases?



Ryan330i said:



> Jon is no longer under the employ of Cutter as he resigned to complete his post-graduate studies and begin a career change.
> 
> He frequents the boards though, and still maintains an administrator position here. :thumbup:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

wlee6065 said:


> Well good for Jon!!!! What dealer is this board recommending? Is Cutter still a good dealership for new purchases?


There are a few board members here who also work at various BMW dealerships across the country. I would suggest posting any query you might have in the "Ask A Dealer" forum.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Dang Walt!

It's been a long, long time....

How's Sherri doing?

I'm no longer at Cutter as you're aware, but I urge
you to stick with them. You know Franco, of course, and he is still there. You will be a "Cutter
Club Gold Member" with your 3rd purchase! 

Hope that you had a great Thanksgiving!!

I also hope to see you at Bimmerfest next Spring.


----------

